
Tech Investor News Delivers Exactly What You Assume It Would  - CalmQuiet
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/22/tech-investor-news-delivers-exactly-what-you-assume-it-would/
======
JournalistHack
You don't have to take the word of Techcrunch. I've been reading it regularly
for a while now and like its stories and links enough that it has reduced my
reliance of several feeds:

<http://www.techinvestornews.com/page-one.html>

------
jlees
Say what you will about TC, but they know how to write a headline for the
Internet.

------
Shakescode
Yes, but _not_ leads to the best discussions on HN - even the business-related
ones.

But, I agree, it may be a nice supplement to my several-times-a-day visiting
to HN.

